# Any help for this?



## gennie (Jun 15, 2020)

My computer seems to have a case of the runs.  

 or maybe a nicer phrase would be uncontrollable, involuntary, almost constant scrolling whenever I use the keyboard.

Older model HP laptop, Win 10, external mouse use only.  

I have uninstalled and reinstalled the mouse and have disabled the touchpad or at least tried to.  I do not use edge, cortana, or any of Windows cute and useless gadgets.  

I see it is not a new problem as there are many other questions about same problem when I ask Google. Any suggestions?


----------



## ancientmariner (Jun 15, 2020)

Possibles:
Have you recently spilled any drinks or food on the KB?  Sometimes food or some foreign substance can get between the pads.
If so, you can do the followlng 
1. Get canned air and blow around the keys .
2. Remove KB and clean under the keys and between pads..
3. Replace KB. If removing and cleaning KB doesn't work.
4. Replace Laptop.  Worst case solution.


----------



## Devi (Jun 15, 2020)

Also: is your battery low?

https://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/uncontrollable-scrolling-on-windows-10/


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 15, 2020)

gennie said:


> My computer seems to have a case of the runs.
> 
> or maybe a nicer phrase would be uncontrollable, involuntary, almost constant scrolling whenever I use the keyboard.
> 
> ...


I am not a tech-savvy person..  but is it possible something might be stuck?


----------



## Lakeland living (Jun 15, 2020)

Yes, keyboard keys will stick when something gets in there, also with age they wear out.


----------

